# Coding Productivity



## AuditU (Mar 26, 2015)

Does anyone have a coding productivity tracking spreadsheet they would be willing to share?

Thank you so much!
J


----------



## dkaz1 (Mar 30, 2015)

*Production Log*

Hi there:

My production log is proprietary to my employer--but, you can create your own production log by using an Excel spreadsheet.  You can create a template and then just name a new file for the DOS you are working on.

I have done this previously and it works out great.

Good Luck

Deb K.


----------

